# Spare Wheel & ? Alloys



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
We have a 2012 Hymer Exsis i with no spare wheel-just the puncture repair kit.
I want to get a spare size: 215/70R 109R 69psi with a Continental Vanco Camper Tyre.
Local Fiat Camper Dealer quoted £98 for the steel rim alone.

Questions:
1. Does anyone have one for sale or suggest a good source-seem to remember someone got a new spare from Germany.
2. In the Exsis brochure they mention in the extras bit "The high quality aluminium rims-thanks to its low weight not only are there payload reserves but the effectiveness of the suspension is increased, thereby improving driving comfort as well"
3. Is it good to switch to 16" alloys & has anyone made the aluminium switch? Good (cheap!) source anyone?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Coincidentally,I have been thinking about doing the same recently.Not for payload considerations but merely because alloys do look good.

I have decided to stay with the original steel wheels and trims as it only takes one error to hit a kerb or similar and the alloy wheel is ruined.The places we go that becomes more of a possibility.

I did price some lovely alloys up and they were about £100 each but the fitted steel wheels are staying,they drive well so if it aint broke don't fix it.

Incidentally I have a spare wheel in the garage which is essential in my opinion,the temporary puncture repair kits are ok in theory but in the event of a blow out or the tyre shredding then you are up the proverbial creek.

I would advise every motorhomer to carry a spare wheel if possible and sacrifice some payload,you don't want to be stuck in the middle of nowhere whilst the repair man tries to source a new tyre.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Steve, Just spoken to Lee at Edgehill Motorhomes where we got the van & he said pretty much the same as you-if you hit a pot-hole with a steel rim you should get away with it but you can easily crack an alloy.

Should be OK with payload 'cos we've taken the bike carrier off & we don't do cycling.

Roger


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221367172232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I also have a rim for sale @ £50 I'll be at Peterborough show.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it that we are talking a 15" wheel rim here. You should be able to pick one up quite cheaply from a breakers, could even come with a decent tyre as well. have a ring around.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No Phil he said 16" hence my link to 16" alloys


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221367172232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I also have a rim for sale @ £50 I'll be at Peterborough show.


Hi Techno,
Thanks for the eBay link-they look really good. However, mine are 15" rims & I've no idea whether these 16" ones will fit.

Sorry if I've caused confusion over the rim sizes-I guess I need to look for 15" ones?

Roger


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You asked in question 3
Is it good to change to 16" alloys :lol:

No they wont fit 15" wheel hubs


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Steel-W...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item4ab3a2c949

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-Fiat-D...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2330549dea


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As I said 15". :roll:  
when a few of us bought our motorhomes we were asked if we would like to waste money on 16" alloys. and were assured that it would not affect the speedo. The only thing that has to change are the wheel bolts.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fiat 15" are 118 bolt circle 16" are 130 bolt circle?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure where this matter of alloy rim 'delicacy' comes from, virtually all Land Rovers come on alloys and have done since the 1990's, you rarely see a wheel written off through damage, in fact spare alloy rims are in abundant supply.

Unless they are really rubbish rims to start with, you should have no more trouble with an alloy rim as with a steel one. Steel rims are thinner material than the pressure diecast alloy ones and tend to get distorted rather than fracture.

I haven't seen a damaged alloy wheel rim other than in really bad impact situations and a steel rim wouldn't have come off any better IMO.

In the past three weeks I have picked up three 16" Discovery rims with new or nearly new Michelin XPC 255/65R16 tyres on for £130 total, all on ebay. Worth looking on there and on Preloved.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Fiat 15" are 118 bolt circle 16" are 130 bolt circle?


PCD is the term you're looking for Andy? Pitch Circle Diameter.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes but people understand bolt circle and it's allowed cos it's outside of the 17th edition :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The other aspect of going from 15" to 16" is speedo correction.

On most cars, the tyre aspect ratio changes as you go up in rim diameter so that the rolling radius remains essentially the same:

Typical Land Rover sizes:

16" 255/65R16
18" 255/60R18
19" 255/55R19

The aspect ratio changes as the rim gets larger, so the 16" wheel has a 65% aspect ratio, the 19" wheel has a 50% aspect ratio, which in effect means that the height of the tyre reduces as the wheel gets bigger, leading to virtually strips of rubber for tyres on 22" rims  

Ride quality suffers with the larger wheels.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cabby said:


> As I said 15". :roll:
> when a few of us bought our motorhomes we were asked if we would like to waste money on 16" alloys. and were assured that it would not affect the speedo. The only thing that has to change are the wheel bolts.
> 
> cabby


Yes I have to agree Phil I have found 16" alloys with 118 PCD as well as 15" Surely there must be loading implications? I imagined 130 PCD 16" to have larger hubs and disc brake diameters. Certainly Ducato at least has a number of brake disc diameters and thicknesses for different models.
I do know that mine are 130 and I have 300mm discs being 4250kg

It big more digging reveals 118 are for NON Maxi models

It would seem to me after reading Peter's post that it is not a simple job to retro fit 16" as the tyres would be incorrect. This is probably why they offer the bigger rims at the outset before the tyre is selected. mind you they would be wrong anyway by a whole inch :lol:

There are 15" 118 alloys available anyway which surely would be the better option?


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

From our Exsis brochure it says this:

"The high quality aluminium rims-thanks to its low weight not only are there payload reserves but the effectiveness of the suspension is increased, thereby improving driving comfort as well".

If this is the case it seems to make sense to go for 5 Fiat van alloys if I can find them cheap enough. You mentioned quality alloys. Lee at Edgehill suggested Fox Commercial or Team, saying that Hymer alloys were not very good 'cos they were lacquered & that tended to craze fairly quickly.

I've taken the wheel trims off & besides the 5 bolts there are also 2 pins @ 2 & 6 o'clock between those bolts - none of the eBay alloys including the Vanco Camper one seem to have holes for these???

Time to give 'em a ring I think. 

Thanks so much for your advice-this is a whole new world for me-bit of a mystery & I like to know what I'm doing!!!! (':lol:')


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The pins are removed if alloys are fitted. They just unscrew


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-4-...d=100005&prg=1048&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=291014576592&


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a thought, if going for the alloys for looks,  please do not fit low profile tyres as well. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Andy for that link-snag is for 5 it would be presumably £750 + £120 for the Vanco Camper Tyre so a lot of cash!

The Fox ones are cheaper but I've yet to find compatible ones.

Does the fact the Exsis is on an Alko chassis make any difference? 

Roger


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would not have though so. The rear axle uses the Fiat hubs and brakes.
Also you will need steel valves fitting to whatever alloys you consider.

Cash is why I stayed with steel, not too bad cleaned up and bolt caps fitted.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

That looks very smart-I ought to be more into cleaning (!)-went on our first ever HCI rally at Thursford Christmas Spectacular & fellow members put me to shame with their cleaning & polishing! Think I'm just idle...

I think that's maybe the best bet. Just had a call from our local tyre place & they're quoting £130 for the Vanco Camper so that & £90 odd for a new rim from our Fiat Camper garage=maybe £228 for new kit.

The Fox alloys place in Manchester quoted £698 for 5 alloys with a Vanco Camper fitted to what would be the spare

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-15-Fi...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item486159c4a0

They do look pretty though....('')


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Push them on price! taking the Micky

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m27b0s586...Eff_:_E_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_72dB


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Regarding weight, I'd suggest you check first before buying, Land Rover alloys are probably heavier than the equivalent steel wheels.

OK, 16" with 255/65 tyres is larger than most, but it still seems to me that there may not be the weight advantage that people are expecting.

Peter


----------

